# Poling Platform on Gheenoe



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Looking to put a poling platform on my Gheenoe Classic with a tiller motor/extension. 

Looked at Gheenoe.net and they have one for $350. Does anyone have experience with this platform? Is it tiller extension friendly?

I really like the Custom Gheenoe tiller model poling platform. Would one of those fit on the Classic? I read the price list and they want $600 for it, OUCH!!

Any advise would be much appreciated.
Thanks,
Kai


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

No one poles from a noe??


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have had the $600 version from Custom Gheenoe on a Classic and a LT25. It is a nicer platform. Its more ridged and has that cool factor of an all welded aluminum poling platform. I believe the one from Gheen Manufacturing for $350 is a 3 part platform which is good for shipping but nearly as stout as the one from Custom Gheenoe. Still the one for $350 works fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Look at some Marine Metal Fabrication shops around you. You should be able to get one close for $400.


----------

